# Fermenting bee bread



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

The fermentation you are talking about in bee bread is primarily lactic acid fermentation. It is one of the oldest means of food preservation. It is self limiting due to the acid buildup. When the pH gets high enough it stops the fermentation. The acidity is high enough to stop bacteria, and yeast growth. German sour pickles, sauerkraut, and yogurt are products of lactic acid fermentation.
Randy Oliver reviewed a study in the last Bee Journal with this subject. Some of the findings turn bee bread fermentation on its head.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>Does pollen actually ferment or break down while packed away in storage? 

Yes I read a study (I have no idea where to find) but the LABs that the bee adds to the pollen while it's in their basket start a fermentations process. The LAB eat non-digestible component turning them in proteins and amino acids making it more digestible and increasing protein shelf life of the pollen. It's the same LAB in honey that give honey it's anti-bacterial properties.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Ian, what Dave said is a good explanation based on my experience. 



Dave Burrup said:


> It is self limiting due to the acid buildup. When the pH gets high enough it stops the fermentation.


I think some view it as an active process by the bees to "enhance the pollen" I tend to view it as a passive process by the bees that provides a means of preserving food. Fresh pollen is best, but the bees must store some for a rainy day. It is kind of like eating fresh green beans out of the garden, for our grandparents, canning was the "next best thing". Today, freezing is the next best thing to fresh.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

To the best of my recollection, Randy Oliver has ascertained that NO pre-digestion is done by the LAB. The nutritional value is unchanged when in storage in the comb. Oldtimer was involved in communications with Randy on this subject and may chime in.

Please refer to the recent ABJ articles to confirm this.

Crazy Roland


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

So the bees are making silage?
Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Yes I read a study (I have no idea where to find) but the LABs that the bee adds to the pollen while it's in their basket start a fermentations process. 

I'm pretty sure it was in one by Martha Gilliam. It could also have shown up in some other study.
http://beeuntoothers.com/index.php/bees/gilliam-archive


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Burrup said:


> The fermentation you are talking about in bee bread is primarily lactic acid fermentation. It is one of the oldest means of food preservation. It is self limiting due to the acid buildup. When the pH gets high enough it stops the fermentation. The acidity is high enough to stop bacteria, and yeast growth. German sour pickles, sauerkraut, and yogurt are products of lactic acid fermentation.
> Randy Oliver reviewed a study in the last Bee Journal with this subject. Some of the findings turn bee bread fermentation on its head.


Does this process not require an absence of oxygen?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Roland said:


> To the best of my recollection, Randy Oliver has ascertained that NO pre-digestion is done by the LAB. The nutritional value is unchanged when in storage in the comb.


In order for LAB to reproduce, they must consume nutrients, however minimal it may be.

LAB can function in O2 rich environments.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

whiskers said:


> So the bees are making silage?
> Bill


Good analogy Bill! Pollen is a fairly high quality food source, meaning it does not require a lot of effort to digest. Roughage on the other hand is a relatively poor food source that does require some specialized digestion capabilities. Whether it is silage or bee bread, the primary benefit of LAB action appears to be nutrient preservation.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

My hives still have bee bread from last Spring.
Somehow they are able to preserve them without being
spoiled. I have read that the bees will put a bit of honey in
the cells when they are ready to eat them. Since honey have an
anti-bacterial property, these breads will not ferment while inside
the hive. The bees just take care of eating them all year long while
finding more new cells to deposit the new incoming pollen. I rarely 
see them put new fresh pollen in the bee bread cells that they are eating.
Supposedly they would rather finish eating the old stuffs first. It is not one or just
a few bees on the bee bread frame but the entire frame is fill up with bees, young and
older nurse bees munching away. Quite interesting observation if you have a chance to see it in action.
Nope, the bees know how to preserve them for the entire year waiting for the winter consumption.


----------

